# jdk-1.6.0.19

## djinnZ

Non riesco ad installarlo:

```
 * Creating the Class Data Sharing archives

Error occurred during initialization of VM

Could not reserve enough space for object heap

Could not create the Java virtual machine.

 * ERROR: dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.19 failed:

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  48:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2813:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           "${S}"/bin/java -client -Xshare:dump || die;
```

 Ovviamente non compilo in tmpfs od altro.

----------

## riverdragon

Da me non sorge nessun problema. Le spiegazioni più sensate le ho trovate qui http://forums.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5316101

----------

## !equilibrium

è un problema di allocazione di memoria di Ant, si risolve con:

 *Quote:*   

> ANT_OPTS="-Xmx512m" emerge -av <package>

 

(ovviamente aumentate i valori se il problema persiste e segnalate il problema sul bugzilla così che i devel possano correggere l'ebuild)

----------

## djinnZ

Provato sia con ANT_OPTS che con JAVA_OPTS ma niente. Andiamo con il bug...

----------

